#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Cross Reference to a Figure actually showing figure, not just caption

## mgaworecki

I have picture in a Word 2010 document with a caption (i.e., "Figure 2 - Example").  When I try to put a reference to the picture (i.e., "See Figure 2 - Example") in a paragraph, it works fine until I update the reference (either manually or automatically).  After updating, the cross reference actually shows the picture, not just the caption of the picture.  

I tried unchecking the hyperlink option but the problem still occurs.

Any help would be appreciated.


Mark

----------


## macropod

Hi Mark,

That suggests the image and its caption form a single paragraph - they should be in separate paragraphs and the picture's paragraph should not have the Caption Style applied.

----------


## mgaworecki

Thanks for the reply, I'll look into that suggestion.

----------

